
Show HN: Joyvite – Referral Program for Your SaaS - ganis
https://joyvite.com/
======
ganis
Hi everyone, I'm co-founder / CEO of Joyvite. Joyvite is basically referral
program as a service.

I’m happy to have any feedback you may have! Thank you!

~~~
tixocloud
Hey Ganis. I reckon there must be a typo in your header "Customers" as opposed
to "Costomers"

~~~
ganis
Hi tixocloud, thanks for the correction. I have fixed it!

